# Peach/Violet Day or Evening Look *pics*



## alaylam (Jan 27, 2007)

Alright, this is my first tutorial. Just got some new swag and thought I'd try it out. My makeup isn't MAC, hope that's OK, it's just your regular drug store variety. So here goes nuthin. The look, the makeup:












Start with your freshly scrubbed, non-makeup wearing, fully moisturized, semi-frightening face. The hair knob on top of the head is optional. 






Dab some Revlon Skinlights (01 Natural Light) around your face and blend, I used a sponge.






Apply foundation, I used Covergirl TruBlend whipped foundation (410 Classic Ivory) mixed with a little moisturizer (or else I find it too thick). Blend, I used my fingertips again.






Apply concealer - Covergirl fresh complexion in classic ivory. Blend! Again, fingers. I'm a finger blender girl. Some point along the way I also put some lip balm on.









Ok, let's start on the eyes. I've put some loose powder under them to catch any eyeshadow that falls off. Start by sweeping a peachy coral colour over your entire eyelid.






Use the lighter purple colour and apply it to the lid only.






Use the darker purple colour in a V shape at the outer corner of the eyes, extending slightly into the crease.






Blend together with a neutral beige-y shade. And take that crap off from under your eyes too.






Use a dark purple/burgundy eyeliner across your top lashes. I used Covergirl perfect point plus in plum velvet. I love these eyeliners because they don't need sharpening. Curl the lashes, and apply mascara. I used Covergirl fantastic lash. 






I've put a little bit of the darker purple that was used for the V shape on the eyelids underneath the lower lashes as well. Ta da! The eyes are done.






Apply a bronzing powder on the cheeks, forehead and a tiny bit on the chin and nose. Don't overdo it or you'll be too orange. I used L'oreal bronzing powder in enchanting sunrise.






Using a duo-tone blush set (such as Annabelle "immortal coral"), apply the darker shade in the hollow of your cheeks and the lighter shade on the apples, across the nose, and a little bit on the chin.






Lastly, apply some lip gloss! I like neutral lips... but because the eyes aren't really that dark and dramatic I think it'd be OK to use more colour too. I used Covergirl smoothwear liptints in "hint of honey" - I LOVE these lipglosses.









And there you have it! Nothing fancy really, but it's pretty enough for day or night, and I think the purple shadow looks really great with green eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great tut!  You look lovely!


----------



## xkatietron (Jan 27, 2007)

great tutorial! you have GORGEOUS lips!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 27, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 27, 2007)

you are so pretty! great tut.


----------



## hundove (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you!!!! 
You look amazing~!!!! I can't say enough on how gorgeous you look! And the colors suit you perfectly. Great tutorial.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 27, 2007)

great tut! i love the cheeks!


----------



## alaylam (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Glad you like it.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, you look so lovely, the purples are amazing on you!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for doing this tutorial.


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2007)

Agreed with all the comments, Thank you!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

You look so pretty! I like your tut!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 28, 2007)

You are the cutest! Very nicely done & it's great that you used "drugstore brands" & got amazing results. Goes to show sometimes it's the technique not the make up hehe.


----------



## tottui (Jan 29, 2007)

wow youre sooooo beautiful!!!.. you remind me of a friend i used to have back in middle school.. she had your same eyes!!...

thanks fot thr tut!!.. very simple yet so pretty!!  nice job!!


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

*Great Tutorial.  It was to the point, and the end result is beautiful!  You def. need to enter the tut contest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Chopy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank You!! I love violet and Peach


----------



## aziza (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooooh..gorgeous! You remind me of Evangeline Lilly from Lost.


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!

I love you blush


----------



## dinou (Feb 8, 2007)

You look realy lovely ! Nice tut !


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

very pretty!!! thanks for the tut!


----------



## christina83 (Feb 8, 2007)

You look gorgeous, you've very pretty eyes


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 8, 2007)

Yay for pretty Canadian chicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your tutorial, very simple yet pretty


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 10, 2007)

You look gorgeous, great job!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 10, 2007)

You look so fresh I love it.


----------



## lambee (Feb 10, 2007)

What a pretty look.  I think I'm going to go check out the CG lipglosses.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovely look!! I just love purple eyeshadows!! Really enjoyed your tut!! I´m gonna try this combo.


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

very pretty! thanks! and this is even better because i have most of what you have for the tut =]]


----------



## sunrisesunset (Mar 6, 2007)

really pretty...your smile is to die for!


----------

